# Sticky  Puff.com Member Cigar & Cigar Lifestyle Reviews



## Dave.73

Puff.com is looking for some help from our members. We are looking to add some member video or written reviews to Puff.com. If we select your review we'll promote it on the website and in the forums and make sure YOU receive all the credit for the submission.

What can you review? Anything related to cigars and the cigar lifestyle that we all love so much. It could be a review of you smoking a particular cigar, drinking a great Scotch, Brandy or other liquor, cigar accessories such as lighters, ash trays, cutters or a humidor. It's up to you. As long as the review is in depth, the quality of the video is clear and the sound is good you have a great chance of getting your video review published on the site for all of our members and guests to see. 

If video reviews aren't your thing we're also looking for written member reviews in the same categories as the video reviews. 

So there you have it fellow Puffers. This is your chance to speak your mind and do some reviews. If you are interested send me a PM and we can discuss any questions you may have or I can provide you with the email address to submit your reviews.


----------



## Dave.73

I've read most of the reviews that you all submit and I know there are some members out there with a lot of knowledge when it comes to anything cigar related. We want to make this a regular feature on Puff so if you are good with the video camera or want to speak your mind and share your opinions via the written word this is your chance. So post in this thread if you have questions or send me a PM and we will get down to business and get your review published on Puff.com.


----------

